# 'thunder'-No, Not The Sports Team!!



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

OK- Anyone have any ideas why my heater sounds like 'thunder' every 15 or so minutes.... Yes, I hear it cycle and click, click, click, to relight itself, but while the flame is going you then hear a load 'roar' or 'thunder' type sound with no click, click, click.... Is the air fuel mix out of adjustment...?? We are heading to Branson this week and we will have temps in the 30"s one night... I hate to wake up the others and or create a hazard for the family..

Your thoughts?? Is it safe to use...?? I've been drive way testing it, and it appears o.k., but I thought i would ask the experts....

Brad


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sweathog62 said:


> OK- Anyone have any ideas why my heater sounds like 'thunder' every 15 or so minutes.... Yes, I hear it cycle and click, click, click, to relight itself, but while the flame is going you then hear a load 'roar' or 'thunder' type sound with no click, click, click.... Is the air fuel mix out of adjustment...?? We are heading to Branson this week and we will have temps in the 30"s one night... I hate to wake up the others and or create a hazard for the family..
> 
> Your thoughts?? Is it safe to use...?? I've been drive way testing it, and it appears o.k., but I thought i would ask the experts....
> 
> Brad


I beleive it clicks to light a pilot and then lights the main burner.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

I agree but it sure makes a strange noise after it is working like a normal furnace. First you have the normal start up noise with clicks and flame lighting, but about 15 minutes later you hear a boomish type noise. Very strange.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Also don't forget to bring along some Ceramic heaters -- that way you can use "their" electricity at the campsite to keep the trailer warm instead of "your" propane ....and if the ceramic heaters can't keep up then the propane one will kick in -- just not that often ...

(sticking it to "the man" every chance I can







)


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I had the same thing happening in mine. I narrowed it down to when I had a good stiff wind blowing into the wall with the heater vent/intake, is when it would happen. If you partially block the intake with your hand it will do it too. I have never had any issues with it though.

The ceramic heaters are a must. Why use the propane when you are paying to have electric anyway. I have a "panel heater" mounted on the wall, and a ceramic heater in the bedroom to supplement at night. I dont have to use the propane heat at all.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

I appreciate the reports... I will take the electric heaters for sure and use the propane as backup only... We keep the inside at around 60 degree with electric blankets...I will use the propane to stoke up the temp for my shower...Kinda scarry when it roars and you are standing just about on it...

Brad H.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Also don't forget to bring along some Ceramic heaters -- that way you can use "their" electricity at the campsite to keep the trailer warm instead of "your" propane ....and if the ceramic heaters can't keep up then the propane one will kick in -- just not that often ...
> 
> (sticking it to "the man" every chance I can
> 
> ...


X2! I figure that I'm paying for the electricity (and you'll pay dearly in Branson!), so I use a little bathroom heater, with a fan inside it. I set it on the stove top at night, just for peace of mind. It being all metal, there's no way to start a fire if it tips over and the safety feature of the heater doesn't work. (Yeah, I'm a worry wart about that kinda thing.) Usually, the furnace never kicks on, because that little heater does a fine job!

Why burn my expensive propane when I can use the electricity I've already paid for?

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sweathog62 said:


> I appreciate the reports... I will take the electric heaters for sure and use the propane as backup only... We keep the inside at around 60 degree with electric blankets...I will use the propane to stoke up the temp for my shower...Kinda scarry when it roars and you are standing just about on it...
> 
> Brad H.


I put the electric mattress covers on the beds in the Outback...we love em!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I know this is an older post, but I was able to reproduce this sound when I was bench testing our furnace this weekend. It seemed to be coming from the intake tube that goes to the combustion / burner area. When I put my hand over the tube just slightly, the sound went away. After I got the furnace reinstalled, I was running it and the sound started up again. Never had that problem before when running the furnace, or even heard of it until I saw this post. I looked at the intake/exhaust vent plate and I could see the burner with a pretty yellow flame. The sound went away after a while, so I'm not sure exactly what caused it. With all the work I was doing on the trailer the last few days, the propane was turned on and off several times, so there may have been air in the lines. It looks like a mixture issue because when the "thunder" was rolling, the burner flame was yellow and not the happy blue color you'd expect.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

When it is yellow and roaring it is running rich.


----------

